# Current Listening...



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

millionrainbows said:


> *Mahler 3: Haitink, CSO. *The horns are fantastic! Very fantastic. They must give them special treatment in the recording technique as well, just to reinforce that reputation.


----------

